# Can I let my pigeons fly??



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi, I have 2 pigeons, a male satinette (Mikey) and a female roller (Prue). I got them in September and they layed their first eggs this week. I have been blowing a whistle when I feed them and they know what outside looks like. When I return them to their coop I push them through the pigeon door, and they have gotten quite used to that, too. There is food waiting for them when they get home. All this time, though, I have been too scared to let them out because they may not come home and they are my only pigeons. Also, they are like my children (even though I'm a child) and I don't want the hawk in my neihbourhood to kill them, as I have seen it almost do before to the person across from me who keeps white pigeons. 
Please help me, because I don't have any experience with homing training and I feel bad for my pigeons.


----------



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

*I Did It!!!!!!!!!!!*

I let Mikey out today to fly multiple times, and he flew right back home!!!!! Not scared of me at all! SUCCESS!!!!!!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

It is fun to watch them fly. When I was young I had some garden fantail pigeons that were out most of the time and another breed (Russian Tumblers) that I flew regularly. That being said, that was a few decades ago and there are a LOT more hawks out there now. You even said you have seen a hawk nearby. As these are your only two pigeons, they are dear pets, and the fact that they are going to hatch young.....I think it would be wise NOT to fly them. There is a good chance of losing one or both....and you will be sad by that plus they then will not be able to take care of the eggs or young. Don't fly any bird that you can not afford or bear to possibly lose.


----------



## Pigeonpuff (Sep 5, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> As these are your only two pigeons, they are dear pets, and the fact that they are going to hatch young.....I think it would be wise NOT to fly them. There is a good chance of losing one or both....and you will be sad by that plus they then will not be able to take care of the eggs or young. Don't fly any bird that you can not afford or bear to possibly lose.


 I understand. I have a problem, though: If I want more pigeons, I must get rid of my turtles () and have my current ones flying. If I can get them flying and can get more pigeons, maybe I can raise a flock. Prue had the chance to leave the coop but chose her egg instead. I don't know what to do... I saw the hawk today also.....
Mikey tried to jump back into the coop as soon as I took him out. I hope he'll always do that. If I had a flock I would feel much safer, but I have requirements to meet.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What do you mean "if I want more pigeons, I must get rid of my turtles and have the current ones flying". 
I have three box turtles......I have had them more than 10 years...one since an egg. Turtles are long-term commitment. 

I don't understand why you have to fly them??? I am assuming your parents think you have too many pets (and need to get rid of the turtles to have pigeons?). Are you taking good care of all of them (turtles and pigeons). The flying part I don't understand. Why do you HAVE to fly them? If you intend to let these eggs hatch, I would at least wait until the babies are weaned. My opinion.....but there are good reasons why. Maybe you can negotiate doing extra chores at home or something in exchange for letting you keep you pets......but at the same time keep them and thier environment clean and healthy. If they are your pets they are dependent on you for receiving the best care. At the same time you should make sure thier cages are clean (for thier health and also so they don't smell and look unsightly) and everything is kept looking nice since it is part of your home.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Pigeonpuff, keeping pigeons, whether a couple or a small flock, is a lot of responsibility. I don't want to dissuade you from keeping pigeons, but it does require commitments and devotion from your part. Cleanliness as it has been told to you is very important and some time with them as well. I have had pigeons since 2004 and I only have 9 of them and sometimes due to my jobs and schedule, they do overwhelm me...but because they are my pets (not just birds) it is my responsibility to insure they are taken care of. I do not let mine fly...but again, mine are pets. I have an attached aviary next to my coop where they can enjoy fly-time and companionship.Hawks should be a concern. They are fast and can hide good, as I have experienced in the past. If you have time, read the "Tooter's Missing in Action" thread...it is quite an adventure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

never let birds on hatching eggs and or babies out flying. just in case they don't come back, which I would say is a matter of time with only letting ONE out and seeing a hawk in your area. what you are doing is the opposite of what you should be doing and that is protecting your birds and their future babies. birds in flocks that are not on eggs or young do much better as a flock together to confuse a hawk and to hopefully get it to move on.


----------

